# Some would think it was a shameful waste



## that's*satyrical (Apr 17, 2013)

To find 3 dozen eggs under a broody who wasn't sitting on them enough to cause them to hatch.  Not me.  I am scrambling them with some goats milk, rosemary & garlic for the pigs.  With the cost of pig feed being so high I can't complain about some "free" food lol.  Plus I can sneak the natural wormer into them.  Not that you really need to sneak anything into a pig, except maybe onions. They don't care much for onions.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 17, 2013)

My dogs and pigs are getting the nest I found too....I can't bare to throw them out and most of the ones I crack seem to be in decent shape anyhow. I know there are more nests out there - I'm not getting the eggs I know they are laying and I saw a crow fly off with one. Like easter egg hunting everyday but they are good at hiding them!

I like the idea of sneaking there dewormer in scrambled eggs, might have to steal that one!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

I would have fed them to the dogs.  Nothing goes to waste around here! 

When I got rid of the ducks, I pulled up the pond and found 4 duck eggs on the bottom.  The dogs got those too


----------



## secuono (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't bother cooking the eggs, dogs and pigs get it raw and sometimes whole. Birds I cook them, they all go nuts for eggs!


----------



## elevan (Apr 17, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> I don't bother cooking the eggs, dogs and pigs get it raw and sometimes whole. Birds I cook them, they all go nuts for eggs!


x2


----------



## Cricket (Apr 17, 2013)

Our new favorite saying around here is, 'oh, well, it'll make ham'!  I made Amorphous Mass Cheese today (started out to be ricotta), think I may end up with something edible, but it no longer feels like a semi-crisis if you have a food flop.  .  I usually cook any 'human grade' eggs after I get 2 dozen in the fridge, then they can either go people dish, dog dish, or pigs, and don't have to decide right at the moment.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad I'm not the only one.  Usually the pigs do get the eggs raw, shell and all actually, but since I wasn't sure quite how long some of them have been there and I wanted to mix stuff in with them I scrambled.  None of them smelled rank so it worked out well


----------



## Cricket (Apr 18, 2013)

I wonder how much raw egg they have to consume before you have to worry about the biotin binding/Vit B deficiency or if it's even a concern with feeder pigs?  But with half-way to hatching eggs, maybe it's half raw chicken/half raw egg.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 18, 2013)

Cricket said:
			
		

> I wonder how much raw egg they have to consume before you have to worry about the biotin binding/Vit B deficiency or if it's even a concern with feeder pigs?  But with half-way to hatching eggs, maybe it's half raw chicken/half raw egg.


You don't have to worry as long as the entire egg is consumed.


----------

